

Inbugz 1.0 (FogBugz iPhone Client) Released - hjon
http://calftrail.com/inbugz.html

======
hjon
Disclaimer: I am the main developer of Inbugz.

Inbugz 1.0 is intended to cover basic features of FogBugz. However, this also
means that there are plenty of features in the works (search is coming, for
example), so we'd appreciate any feedback.

